# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Εσωτερικός κανονισμός του AWMN

## volman

Από εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς πως πάμε; Όπως κάθε δίκτυο, έτσι και αυτό είναι ευαίσθητο σε χρήστες/τρίτα πρόσωπα που θα θέλουν να του κάνουν κακό. Για την προστασία του συλλόγου, αλλά και των μελών του, θα πρέπει όλοι οι χρήστες να υπακούουν σε κάποιους κανόνες σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά τους στο δίκτυο, τον εξοπλισμό τους, κανόνες λειτουργίας, κτλ. Κατ'αυτό τον τρόπο προστατευόμαστε από οποιαδήποτε νομικές επιθέσεις από τυχόν κακά μέλη.

----------


## dti

Στο Καταστατικό προβλέπονται σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές κάποια θέματα.
Βέβαια, ένας εσωτερικός κανονισμός πρέπει να υπάρξει και να προβλέπει με λεπτομέρεια κάποια "ευαίσθητα" σημεία, όπως π.χ. την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ, προδιαγραφές, πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες κλπ.
Ελπίζω, σύντομα, που θα δημιουργηθούν ομάδες εργασίες, ν' αντιμετωπισθεί κι αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## volman

Ελπίζω να μας κρατάς ενήμερους σχετικά. Οι κανονισμοί και άλλες κρίσιμης σημασίας πληροφορίες καλά θα ήταν να τα κοιτάξουμε σε μία συνάντηση του συλλόγου. Όσο περισσότερα μυαλά, τόσες περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορούμε να καλύψουμε.

----------


## dti

Μα γι αυτό θα δημιουργηθούν οι Ομάδες Εργασίας, ανά θεματική Ενότητα.
Θα διαμορφώσουν κάποια πρόταση, θα τη συζητήσουμε εδώ στο forum και θα παρθεί οριστική απόφαση από τη συνέλευση των μελών του Συλλόγου.
Κάπως έτσι έγινε και για το Καταστατικό μας.

----------

